# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Ναυτιλία και Πολιτισμός > Ναυτιλία και  Περιβάλλον >  MARPOL

## billm

Παιδιά χαίρεται είναι το πρώτο μου post και θα ήθελα να σας πω μια καλησπέρα.

Αν ξέρει κανείς θα μπορούσε να μου πει που μπορώ να βρω στο διαδίκτυο τη MARPOL για να την κατεβάσω χωρίς να πρέπει να πληρώσω.

Ελπίζω να έκανα post στο σωστό σημείο.Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους

----------


## Leo

Φίλε billm,

Δες αυτά εδώ και αν δεν σε καλύπτουν πές μου με προσωπικό μήνυμα

http://www.imo.org/Conventions/conte...8&topic_id=258

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MARPOL

http://www.amsa.gov.au/Marine_Enviro...3-78/index.asp

διστυχώς η έκδοση δεν παρέχεται δωρεάν.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Εδώ θα βρεις τα σχετικά ΦΕΚ με τις επικυρώσεις και το κείμενο στα ελληνικά (δυστυχώς όχι σε όλα, αλλά μπορείς να πας στο Εθνικό Τυπογραφείο να αγοράσεις τα ΦΕΚ):
http://www.elinyae.gr/el/keywords.jsp?keyword=745

http://www.elinyae.gr/el/category_de...jsp?cat_id=919

----------


## Leo

*Πηγή: BIMCO*

*Mediterranean Sea to become MARPOL Special Area*

14.05.08 


By the adoption of Resolution MEPC.172(57), the International Maritime Organization (IMO) has notified that the Mediterranean Sea will become a Special Area under MARPOL Annex V from 1 May 2009. 

The same resolution also encourages member states and industry organisations to comply immediately on a voluntary basis with the Special Area requirements.

MARPOL Annex V deals with ship generated garbage, including dry cargo residues and hold washing water. 

It will be recalled that BIMCO has raised the issue of problems with dry cargo residues and related hold washing water within Special Areas in IMO, seeking a clarification. A correspondence group looking at the problem will report to the next MEPC meeting in October 2008.

BIMCO owner members operating bulk carriers, in particular, are encouraged to inform their Masters and charterers of this newly adopted resolution and the encouragement to immediate voluntary compliance.

----------


## Apostolos

Η Μεσσόγειος δέν είναι ειδική περοιοχή???

----------


## Leo

Είναι αλλα όχι και σε αυτό:




> MARPOL Annex V deals with ship generated garbage, including dry cargo residues and hold washing water.


Με άλλα λόγια η MARPOL καλεί τα παράκτια κράτη να δημιουργήσουν ευκολίες για την παραλαβή, διαχείριση και απόθεση των αναφερομένων παραπάνω .... Ήδη στη Βόρεια θάλασσα αυτό είναι σε εφαρμογή. Δηλαδή ξεφορτώνεις σιτηρά στο Ρόττερνταμ και πλένεις αμπάρια. Τα νερά ή τα δίνεις έξω (του πανακρίβου) ή πας ένα ταξίδι μέχρι έξω από το Lnds end, UK (Στον Ατλαντικό) αδειάζεις εν πλώ τα σεντινόνερα, ξεβγάζεις και επισστρέφεις να φορτώσεις....

Έτσι όπως το διβάσατε ακριβώς και κρατάς και αποδείξεις για τυχόν (σίγουρο) έλεγχο απο MARPOL inspectors.

----------


## Apostolos

Για να κοροηδευουμε τον κοσμάκι δηλαδή? Αφού τα ρευματάκια πάλι θα φέρουν τα ρυπαρά νερά στις ακτές μας...

----------


## Leo

“Gulfs area” and Southern South African waters Special Areas take effect on 1 August 2008 Friday,

01 August 2008 Special Areas in which the discharge of wastes from ships is prohibited will take effect in the “Gulfs area” and off southern South Africa on 1 August 2008, providing extra protection from pollution from shipping in those areas under the International Convention for the Prevention of Pollution from Ships (MARPOL). “Gulfs area” Special Area The “Gulfs area” was established as a Special Area in 1973, when MARPOL was adopted, but the discharge requirements therein could not take effect until States in the area had ratified the Convention and provided adequate reception facilities. 
Following a 10-year regional project on the implementation of MARPOL, organized and administrated by ROPME/MEMAC, with support from IMO's Integrated Technical Co-operation Programme, all the States in the “Gulfs area" have now ratified MARPOL and have provided adequate reception and treatment facilities for Annex I and Annex V ship-generated wastes in ports, terminals and ship repair ports in the area. 
Annex I covers pollution by oil from ships and Annex V covers pollution by garbage from ships. 
Southern South African waters Special Area The Southern South African waters Special Area under MARPOL Annex I was adopted as an amendment to MARPOL in 2006, and an MEPC resolution was adopted in 2007 establishing 1 August 2008 as the date on which the discharge requirements take effect. This followed information provided by South Africa that adequate reception facilities for oily wastes from ships were provided in all major ports within the Special Area.
ROPME: Regional Organization for the Protection of the Marine Environment. 
MEMAC: Marine Emergency Mutual Aid Centre, based in Bahrain.
MARPOL Special Areas status: list of all special areas on the IMO website at http://www.imo.org/home.asp?topic_id=760 
The “Gulfs area” means the sea area located north-west of the rhumb line between Ras al Hadd (22°30' N, 059°48' E) and Ras al Fasteh (25°04' N, 061° 25' E);
The Southern South African waters Special Area incorporates the continental shelf from the mouth of the Spoeg River in the west to immediately east of the Great Fish river mouth in the east extending out to the continental shelf break at the 500 m isobath. The area encompasses the whole of the continental shelf region known as the Agulhas Bank as well as the southern and central portion of the southern Benguela upwelling ecosystem.
The Southern South African waters mean the sea area enclosed by the following co-ordinates:
31° 14 S; 017° 50 E
31° 30 S; 017° 12 E
32° 00 S; 017° 06 E
32° 32 S; 016° 52 E
34° 06 S; 017° 24 E
36° 58 S; 020° 54 E
36° 00 S; 022° 30 E
35° 14 S; 022° 54 E
34° 30 S; 026° 00 E
33° 48 S; 027° 25 E
33° 27 S; 027°12 E
IMO - the International Maritime Organization - is the United Nations specialized agency with responsibility for the safety and security of shipping and the prevention of marine pollution by ships.

*Source: IMO*

----------


## master

paides mipos exei kapoios se pdf(e-book) tin MARPOL.distixws den exw brei kati sto internet.

thanks a lot!

----------


## Leo

Σαν έντυπο του ΙΜΟ δεν κυκλοφορεί σε αυτή την μορφή ελέυθερα. Πρέπει να βάλεις το χέρι στην τσέπη γαι την αποκτήσεις σε ηλεκτονική μορφή ή σε έκδοση.

----------


## Natsios

*DISCHARGE OF CARGO HOLD WASHING WATER IN THE GULFS AREA AND MEDITERRANEAN SEA AREA UNDER MARPOL ANNEX V*

IMO_MSC.675[1].pdf

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Γνωρίζει κάποιος να μας εξηγήσει τι είναι το _"Πιστοποιητικό MARPOL"_ ??? Οφείλουν να το διαθέτουν όλα τα πλοία ??? Τι ακριβώς πιστοποιεί, τι ορίζει, τι σηματοδοτεί - σημαίνει η ημερομηνία λήξης του ???

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Όπως είναι προφανές πιστοποιεί ότι το πλοίο ικανοποιεί τις διατάξεις της Συνθήκς για την Πρόληψη της Μόλυνσης από τα Πλοία τη γνωστή MARPOL. Γενικά είναι υποχρεωμένα να επιθεωρούνται και να πιστοποιούνται τα γκαζάδικα ολικής χωρητικότητας (οχ, gt) πάνω από 150 και όλα τα άλλα πλοία ολικής χωρητικότητας πάνω από 400.
Δεν είναι ένα πιστοποιητικό είναι τουλάχιστον τρία. 

Το πιστοποιητικό που δείχνει ότι συμορφώνεται με το κεφάλαιο Ι της Συνθήκης (αποφυγή μόλυνσης από πετρελαιοειδή) το International Oil Pollution Prevention Certificates (IOPP). Για να βγεί επιθεωρούνται οι διατάξεις αποφυγής διαρροής πετρελαίου από τα δίκτυα, τα σεντινόνερα, τη σαβούρα (balast) κ.λπ. Επίσης ελέγχεται αν υπάρχουν διπύθμενα κ.λπ.

Το πιστοποιητικό που δείχνει ότι συμμορφώνεται με το κεφάλαιο IV (αποφυγή μόλυνσης από λύματα) το International Sewage Pollution Prevention Certificates (ISPP). Για να βγέι ελέχγονται τα χόλντινγ τανκ κ.λπ.

Προβλέπονται και άλλα πιστοποιητικά για ειδικές περιπτώσεις όπως για παράδειγμα για πλοία που μεταφέρουν επικίνδυνα φορτία.

Το πιστοποιητικό που δείχνει ότι συμμορφώνεται με το κεφάλαιο VI (αποφυγή της μόλυνσης του αέρα) το International Air Pollution Prevention Certificates (IAPP). Είναι το πιο καινούριο μια που έγινε υποχρεωτική η εφαρμογή από το 2011. Ελέγχονται οι διατάξεις για χρήση πετρελάιου χαμηλού σε θείο, οι εκπομπές αερίων, ο αποτεφρωτής κ.λπ.

Τα πιστοπιητικά βγαίνουν για πέντε χρόνια και στη λήξη θα πρέπει αν γίνει ξανά επιθεώρηση, σε ειδικές συνθήκες (πχ αν το βαπόρι είναι εν πλω όταν λήγει το πιστοποιητικό) η σημαία μπορέι να εγκρίνει παράταση της ισχύος του πιστοποιητικού για διάστημα όχι μεγαλύτερο από τρεις μήνες. Αν δεν γίνει ανανέωση το πλοίο χάνει την κλάση του και του απαγορεύεται ο απόπλους (detention)

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Τα παραπάνω έιναι επιγραμματικά για περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες πρ΄πει να ανατρέξει κάποιος στη συνθήκη που όπως ισχύει σήμερα έχει εκδοθέι από τον IMO, όπως βλπεπουμε εδώ

----------

